
Trump Administration Seeking to Expand Collection of Biometrics from Immigrants - pera
https://www.npr.org/2020/09/01/908599539/trump-administration-seeking-to-expand-collection-of-biometric-data-from-immigra
======
raxxorrax
My government is for equality and tries to get biometrics from everyone. So
much better.

